# Kwooty update



## rusty (Jul 6, 2013)

Kwooty is currenty at v1.0.1 (2013-04-01) while ports has v0.8.3 (2012-03-28). _The c_urrent version of net/kwooty builds and runs with zero issues. No issues when building with archivers/par2cmdline-tbb to gain multi-threading par2 support and thus avoiding conflicts with news/sabnzbdplus depend_e_ncies.

I emailed the port maintainer 4-5 weeks ago.


----------



## cpm@ (Jul 6, 2013)

IMHO, the maintainer is aware 

http://portscout.freebsd.org/syncer@gmail.com.html.


----------

